

Co-Founder + Seed Fund = Acceleration - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/co-founder-seed-fund-acceleration/

======
jeremymims
Congratulations Doug and Jordan! I look forward to seeing where the adventure
takes you.

------
jordancooper
thanks man

